# RS6 kicks M5 arse



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nuff said really.

This weeks Auto Express rates Audi's new RS6 Saloon over BMW's M5.

Please god, let me win the lottery, i so want one of these babies.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Please god, let me win the lottery, i so want one of these babies.


Avant or Limo though?

I'd have a limo


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

RS6 Tdi ... hmm thats got a ring to it


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

RE: Previous post......

EVO have a good group test in Oct issue. rs6 v m5 v Jag S-type R v ...............lotus carlton.

And lets just say that the lotus carlton wasn't embarassed to end up with 4.5 stars.

m5 - 5* 
Jag S-type R - 5* 
lotus carlton - 4.5* 
rs6 - 4.5*

God knows how far the rs6 will fall when the 500+bhp E55 hits the streets.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The M5 has been around for a few years now (the latest shape with 400bhp engine). It is expected the RS6 to be better...till the new M5 comes in 2-3 years!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

In the latest Evo, they had a group test with RS6,M5, Souped up Jag S class (can't rememebr the model) and a Lotus Carlton.

Guess which they reckoned was the best and most rewarding drive?

Although I only skim read it, it appears the Carlton! :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The press are fickle tossers easily swayed by advertising revenues and lavish PR sweeteners.

I mean you don't REALLY think a Ford Focus is a great car to own and drive, do you? :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PS Like the e46 M3 is also eons better than the RS4 according to press?

Well I've had both, and I know which I prefered by some margin as an ownership and driving package - clue: it did not come from Munich.

People forget the press NEVER use their own money to buy and run cars.

Wankers, the lot of them. So there


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Would have to be the limo Kev. Spoke to my local Audi Dealer yesterday, who confirmed the entire 700 (350 avant & 350 saloons) destined for the UK are sold


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

... just in case anyone is thinking of flashing rather more cash on a car than most people earn in a year..... 

Audi Forum @ 75 Piccadilly have 2 x RS6's on display at the moment.
I had a sit in the red (Misano?) saloon - pretty awesome, but really very bulky after the TT.
Still, you can get used to the excellent TV and electric Recaros... (even if it is stationary)
"Would Sir care for a test drive?"....

Anyone seen one on the road yet?
jonno


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

right i'm off to the forum... ;D

btw.... do they still have the Le Man car video games downstairs ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just got another story from my local Audi Dealer. They reckon that if i was to order an RS6 Saloon or Avant over the next couple of weeks, then i would be assured delivery for March next year.

How can this be? Audi have confirmed that they have more orders than allocation. A delivery time of 5 - 6months can be the waiting time for a TT (depending on colour/options). This is not making any sense at all. Does anybody on the forum have a definative answer for me?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

The intial numbers of vehicles are now allocated, they intend to do another batch as soon as they get enough orders to warrant another production run, and also this cat is available in the USA, and i would imagine that they will keep them busy for an amount of time.
jr


----------

